# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil + ongesteld kan ik zwanger zijn

## maris

Hoi allemaal

Ik heb een vraag: ik ben wel ongesteld en slik de pil maar ik ben nu al 3 dagen niet lekker buik pijn en zere borsten en moe moet veel plassen kan het zijn dat ik zwanger ben hoop snel wat te horen 

alvast bedankt maris

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij heb je gewoon last van menstruatiepijnen...
Hoe gaat het intussen??

Xx

----------


## maris

hey 

Gaat nu goed , die dacht in eerste instantie ook dat ik zwanger was dus een test daar gedaan niet zwanger gelukkig dan maar naar het zh voor echo was ook niks te zien nu heb ik mijn darmen van slag heb nu medicijnen het gaat nu weer prima met mij gelukkig

----------


## jolo

hallo ik had een vraag ben in mijn 2de week 2 pillen vergeten en 3 dagen daarna van woensdag tot nu bruine afscheiding gehad. moet nog tot woensdag de pil slikken zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn? en is dit normaal? x

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jolo

Ten eerste: Heb je onveilige seks gehad? Zo nee ben je dus 100% zeker niet zwanger. Ik denk zoiezo niet dat je zwanger bent hoor..  :Wink:  Die bruine afscheiding is normaal, en heeft iedere vrouw wel eens helemaal omdat je a.s. woensdag ongesteld moet worden is die bruine afscheiding normaal.

Als je het echt totaal niet vertrouwt, en je denkt dat je echt zwanger bent kun je alsnog een test kopen, maar als er natuurlijk geen kans is zou dit wel een beetje zonde voor je geld zijn  :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## jolo

ik heb wel onveilige sex gehad ja. ook op de dagen dat ik de pil was vergeten. maar zal wel loslaten

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Okee ja dat maakt het verhaal wel anders natuurlijk, maar die bruine afscheiding duidt op een aankomende menstruatie. Dus als je gewoon ongesteld wordt is er niks aan de hand.
Al zou ik de volgende keer wel een beetje opletten met onveilige seks en vergeten pillen :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## jolo

ik zou het niet erg vinden om zwanger te zijn. ik kan niet wachten zelfs alleen me vriend wil nog niet. woon wel samen en we werken beide. ben nu 23

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

In principe zal je niet zwanger zijn als je in de 2e week 1 of 2 pillen vergeet. Zeker als je de pil daarna weer regelmatig genomen hebt.

----------


## jolo

heb hem daarna gewoon netjes elke dag genomen, dus zal wel gewoon ongesteld worden van de week. (stiekem wel jammer  :Wink: ) maar bedankt voor alle adviesen en antwoorden groetjes Jolo

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Oooh dat is natuurlijk een heel ander verhaal :Wink:  Maar ik begrijp dat je zelf wel heel graag zwanger wilt worden, maar alleen je vriend niet? Vandaar dat je dus ook nog de pil slikt :Wink:  Haha ik dacht al, dan kun je beter stoppen met de pil toch, dat wordt dus veel met je vriend praten om hem te overtuigen dat jullie er klaar voor zijn  :Smile: ? 

Xxx

----------


## jolo

ben bang dat ik toch moet wachten. ik ben al wel gestopt met de pil word gek van die afscheiding en miss krijg ik mijn menstruatie wel niet. heb wel zwangerschaps kwalen maar dat zal de menstruatie wel zijn. en nog 1 vraag wat is een ontrekkings bloeding? groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Okee, je bent nu dus al gestopt met je pil terwijl je hem eigenlijk tot morgen door zou moeten slikken? Dat je nog niet ongesteld bent is vrij logisch, je wordt meestal pas ongesteld als je je stopweek houd, ik weet niet na hoeveel dagen jij normaal gesproken ongesteld zou moeten worden, maar daar moet je je dan aanhouden, zo kun je zien of je je menstruatie overslaat of niet. Ik denk nog steeds dat je gewoon ongesteld wordt hoor, die bruine afscheiding lijdt meestal tot een menstruatie.

En dan je volgende vraag, wat een onttrekkingsbloeding is, dat is dus gewoon de bloeding die je krijgt in je stopweek wanneer je bijv de pil slikt, omdat je met de pil geen échte menstruatie krijgt, die nepbloeding noemen ze dus een onttrekkingsbloeding.

Groetjes,

----------


## jolo

hoi ben ik weer, bij mij duurt het altijd 4 dagen voordat mijn menstruatie komt dus nog twee daagjes wachten. denk nu wel dat ik het eerder word omdat ik nu mogelijk meer buikpijnheb dan dat ik al had. vind het fijn dat ik hier me verhaal kwijt kan xx

----------


## jolo

ben nu wel al van de bruine afscheiding af gelukkig nu wachten op me gewone menstruatie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Daar zijn we voor hoor  :Smile:  Het is altijd wel prettig als je bij iemand je verhaal eruit kan gooien...
Mooi dat de bruine afscheiding weg is, ik denk idd dat je menstruatie niet lang op zich laat wachten :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## jolo

jah, ik denk het ook niet jammer genoeg haha. x

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha okee, laat je het ff weten als je ongesteld geworden bent??
Xxx

----------


## jolo

heb nu iets meer bloeding dan afgelopen week. het is wel nog steeds donkerbruin maar goed niet zwanger dus x

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Okee, nja helaas... Volgende x beter  :Wink: . En misschien toch maar eens overleggen met je vriend? Zonder pil zwanger worden is wel beter hoor :Stick Out Tongue:  haha.

Xxx

----------

